
Seth's Blog: Linear and parallel - mattjung
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/03/linear-and-parallel.html
======
jmah
I assume he means "serial and parallel".

------
developingchris
Will everyone just subscribe to Seth's feed and lets stop doing double duty?

